# What to Consider While Purchasing Air Handling Unit in Dubai



## NishaSahaay (Feb 8, 2016)

The air handling unit is used for circulating temperature optimized air into any building of the home. 

This article explains the important aspects and considerations while purchasing air handling unit.

*Source: *http://www.artipot.com/articles/1994943/air-handling-unit-what-to-consider-while-purchasing-one.htm


----------



## Erin_Sonnier (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks for the resource


----------

